# Kahr P9 light strikes



## curmudgeon8 (Oct 14, 2008)

I have a one year old P9 that stopped firing at the range
a couple days ago. The primers on the cartridges (2 different brands) showed much lighter strike indentations than normal. Has anyone else had this experience, and if so, what was the fix ? This gun has 2,700 rounds thru it so far. Thanks for your input. :smt076


----------



## Fenderman (Sep 10, 2008)

Have you ever done a detail strip of the upper? It may just need a good cleaning of striker and striker channel.

If that did not cure the light strikes contact Kahr and get them to send you a new striker spring.

If you need instructions on detail strip of upper there is a pdf file that shows you how to do it.


----------



## curmudgeon8 (Oct 14, 2008)

Fenderman said:


> Have you ever done a detail strip of the upper? It may just need a good cleaning of striker and striker channel.
> 
> If that did not cure the light strikes contact Kahr and get them to send you a new striker spring.
> 
> If you need instructions on detail strip of upper there is a pdf file that shows you how to do it.


I haven't detail stripped the upper yet, but I did clean it ultrasonically and haven't tested it yet by firing, but it failed the "pencil" test. I also called Kahr and left a message; they said they'd call me back in 1-2 days.
I do have the instructions for the detail strip. Thx very much for your response. I hope the new spring fixes the problem.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm not real familiar wit that pistol but looking at them it's kind of like a Glock with the striker? If that is the case and it's got a good bit of fouling back in there that can easily cause the problem. A weakened striker spring can do it too though. Wolff sells some good springs. Well worth picking up for spare parts ifd nothing else. I like having extra springs if for no other reasin to use to compare. A weak spring will be shorter..It's just the easiest way to see if it has started to fail.


----------



## curmudgeon8 (Oct 14, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> I'm not real familiar wit that pistol but looking at them it's kind of like a Glock with the striker? If that is the case and it's got a good bit of fouling back in there that can easily cause the problem. A weakened striker spring can do it too though. Wolff sells some good springs. Well worth picking up for spare parts ifd nothing else. I like having extra springs if for no other reasin to use to compare. A weak spring will be shorter..It's just the easiest way to see if it has started to fail.


Kahr called me back on Oct. 16th, (next day). They wanted to see the gun, I sent it to them same day. They said 2-3 wks. turnaround. I,ll report results.
I agree with you about Wolff, I'm going to do that for all my four guns.
Regards


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Great! I'd really like to learn what they say:smt023


----------



## vernpriest (Jan 15, 2008)

A friend bought a used P9 and was having the same issue. The shop detailed stripped and cleaned it and the problem went away. He had the spring changed just to be safe and has had no problems since.


----------



## curmudgeon8 (Oct 14, 2008)

Got my P9 back from Kahr on 11/12/08.
Their "technical service work sheet" stated:
"Action taken:
Test fired gun, found light primer strikes, replaced slide, barrel, lubed, test fired good."
I field stripped it and found a new slide (with new night sights), new barrel, new recoil spring and guide rod.
I've got what amounts to a new gun here.
Hard to beat that kind of service 'eh.
I'll be taking it to the range this week.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Wow! Its nice to hear happy customer service stories! :smt023


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

kev74 said:


> Wow! Its nice to hear happy customer service stories! :smt023


I agree. :smt023

Less than a month isn't bad. Be sure to keep us posted. :watching:

-Jeff-


----------



## curmudgeon8 (Oct 14, 2008)

curmudgeon8 said:


> Got my P9 back from Kahr on 11/12/08.
> Their "technical service work sheet" stated:
> "Action taken:
> Test fired gun, found light primer strikes, replaced slide, barrel, lubed, test fired good."
> ...


I finally got to the range with the P9; put 100 rounds
thru it with no problems. Field stripped, cleaned and inspected it and everything looks good.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Sounds good, thanks for the update. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Sounds good. Nice to hear they took care of you....


----------

